# Lost passport delays captive duty (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

One of the British sailors due to return to duty after being held hostage by Iran is delayed after he lost his passport.

More from BBC News...


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Poor Arthur, he dont look too happy,his night clubbing is over and its back to the Gulf.
John.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

How convenient. 
Am sure the lad's on H.M.S. Cornwall will show the boy the error of his ways when he finally finds time in his busy schedule to rejoin his ship.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hope he has got another I(ran) Pod to take on his next patrol!


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought he was half in tears - to think he actually looks like that..........maybe he should spend some of the money on a face lift?

Just a thought........

Jonty


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Aww poor little diddums, are those bad men on SN taking the p*ss out of mummies little sailor(Eats)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't say things like that. TMac - you'll have someone coming in and defending the little matelot before long and then where will we be?



Jonty


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

ddraigmor said:


> and then where will we be?
> 
> 
> 
> Jonty



Up the creek without an Ipod.....(Jester)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Tmac1720 said:


> Aww poor little diddums, are those bad men on SN taking the p*ss out of mummies little sailor(Eats)


Tmac, I have had a look at some old charts of the Shatt al Arab waterway and was surprised to see two small islands, one is called _Eye Poured Mis Ing _and the other is called _Slew es Valfe_. Quite odd really as the chart is dated 14th April 1912, but they may have been washed away by now, as it was so long ago and nowdays not appropriate as points of national interest.


----------



## 12-4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Last year (2006) I had some dealings ashore in England with a serving RN Officer - as part of some small talk I casually asked him what he did in the RN. He replied that he was currently on leave from serving in the Gulf and was due to return to his ship in a few days. I asked what he did. He explained his duties were to do with navigation. I went on to say that I too had worked in the gulf. I was a Harbour Pilot in Ras Tanura for 12 years. He looked at me blankly - "Do you know Ras Tanura?" I asked. "No" He replied. "Juaymah?" - I asked plaintifly - "No" He replied again. "Aramco?" I asked getting slightly embarrased. "No never heard of any of those places" came the response. "Why?" he asked. I explained that Ras Tanura and Juaymah are part of the Saudi Aramco oil loading facilities - The largest oil loading port in the world - about 120 miles south of where he was patrolling "What is your ship's duties in the gulf"? I asked. "To protect the oil platforms in Iraqi waters against terrorists attack". he replied. "Oh how interesting - well good luck and bon voyage". says I shaking his hand and wishing him farewell. 

I have pondered that conversation many times since and can think of nothing positive - It would be akin to patrolling off Felixstowe and never knowing about Rotterdam. Me thinks our navy is finished as an effective fighting force.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Tonga said:


> Tmac, I have had a look at some old charts of the Shatt al Arab waterway and was surprised to see two small islands, one is called _Eye Poured Mis Ing _and the other is called _Slew es Valfe_. Quite odd really as the chart is dated 14th April 1912, but they may have been washed away by now, as it was so long ago and nowdays not appropriate as points of national interest.


Ah yes Tonga, it is a little known fact that Titanic had her sea trials off _Slew es Valfe_ where she conducted several high speed steering manoeuvres which unfortunately resulted in some damage to the hydraulic pumps. During these trials the watchkeepers found themselves distracted by the nubile young ladies lying naked on the shore of _Eye Poured Mis Ing_ to the extent that the binoculars became mislaid by the crew all anxious to get an eyeful. These particular cir***stances would combine with tragic results when the vessel finally entered service. Operating a vessel with a faulty steering motor and lost binoculars was surely an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

12-4

A recently retired lady social worker in the office opposite me a few years back was always on about her son, who was a Lt. in the RN. 'He has such an important job' she would say, quite breathlessly (probably thinking of all them dashing Naval types that chatted her up at parties aboard said warship). 'He is responsible for the navigation and safety of his vessel. '

Turns out he was Navigator of the warship that ran very publicly aground iof a certain antipodean Island.............

Jonty


----------



## LEEJ (Mar 25, 2006)

Not wanting to dig up old bones, but have just seen a report that it has come out that the MoD used 2 different positions during the recent hostage case and that the photo from the heicopter looking down onto a ship was some 850m from the other.


----------



## 12-4 (Oct 5, 2005)

I wonder if their (HMS Cornwall) clear lack of lateral vision was something to do with using electronic charts - which I guess they now do ???. I have never used such means of navigation but it seems entirely possible. Using paper charts seems more tactile and makes one aware of passing places on route. I will always remember going up the St Lawrence for the first time and seeing on the chart those French outposts Saint Pierre and Miquelon. Intrigued, because I’d never previous thought that France still had colonies in North America , I looked in the pilot books and became interested. 

The chart is/was also used by Masters to highlight important matters. “Call me hear” - “watch out” etc..... We all know the form. I cannot imagine the same interest would be generated by a VDU - am I wrong? I presume they keep paper charts for emergency but do they have them out for view - how does it work?


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

> I will always remember going up the St Lawrence for the first time and seeing on the chart those French outposts Saint Pierre and Miquelon. Intrigued, because I’d never previous thought that France still had colonies in North America , I looked in the pilot books and became interested.
> 
> 
> > These islands were of great strategic importance to the smuggling trade during the Prohibition years!! (Gleam)
> ...


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Saw the news last night so googled for the shanty pastiches - here we are...

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/leading_article/article1957669.ece

and

http://pommygranate.blogspot.com/

My heart goes out to those who fight for their country, don't whinge or sell their stories to Her Majesties Press, not those who try to turn a fast buck from misfortune.


----------

